# Finally!!



## secuono (May 18, 2013)

I've been waiting for this particular doe to have kits forever! She's over a year old now, most other does don't get such a long amount of time and chances! I lost her parents, one to a raccoon and the other to the heat, they were my first Silver Fox pair, buck was an angel!

This doe has been refusing breeding no matter what and then one day she took. BUT, she broke out of her hung cage the day she was due! She had the litter who knows where and then came back! I could never find that nest and it was her first litter, so loosing them was bound to happen, but to happen like that was just nuts!

Anyway, month or two after that, she was all willing and she took again! I've been waiting, watching like a hawk all these days! Couple days ago, she started digging big holes in the pasture and so I gave her a box and hay yesterday, she ran around with hay in her mouth and then even took a nap with the same bundle of hay still in her mouth! 

This morning, I went out and she had shoved all the hay into the corner and pulled a ton of fur! I wasn't sure she had them yet, since it was two days early!! But I stared at the pile of fur and noticed it wiggle!!!!! 

Peaked in and there are fed babies!!! Moved the nest into the box and counted 7 in all, looks to be all black.



Pictures soon, it's raining right now....


----------



## VickieB (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## UnlabeledMama (May 18, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 18, 2013)

cool.


----------



## secuono (May 18, 2013)

Here they are and mom!


----------



## VickieB (May 18, 2013)

She's awfully pretty!


----------



## Beachbunny (May 19, 2013)

Congrats on a successful kindle!!!!


----------



## secuono (May 24, 2013)

Gonna update.

Mom developed no milk and then started using the nest as a toilet. Lost all but one.
The survivor is living in the house with me. I take it out to feed on a doe who still has milk.
Picture from the other day.






She/he's looking better, having to potty it. It's still round from this morning's feeding, so waiting until night fall to feed it again. 
Hopefully it will make it!


----------

